# Say it's true!!



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2013)

That salamander is smiling!

Cool water dogs too!


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 27, 2013)

Its true ! Its true ! Ha ha I have no idea if its true or not . But it sounds good to me .


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Its true ! Its true ! Ha ha I have no idea if its true or not . But it sounds good to me .



 A people pleaser here ^.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Say it's true!!*



Jacqui said:


> mike taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Its true ! Its true ! Ha ha I have no idea if its true or not . But it sounds good to me .
> ...



I try .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 27, 2013)

Unconfirmed sources are telling me it's the year of the horse. Details at 11:00.


----------

